# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Window part replacement

## Ricardito

Hi all
I want to cut and replace the top part of the window sil so it woul be flush to the window frame rather than have a big gap 
I thought to cut it with the fein but then again it nay be a big job for it since I have to cut and replace that bit in five other windows.
I wonder if a reciprocating saw can do the job faster and better due to the confined nature of that bit of timber.
Do you guys have any other options or suggestions? 
Thank you

----------


## r3nov8or

I'm not sure what you want to do. Not sure what you mean by 'a big gap'. Do you have a picture?

----------


## Ricardito

Ooops! Sorry I was tired and asleep last night 
Just trying to minimise the gap (for noise and draft) in the lower part of the window as per pic 
Thanks

----------


## r3nov8or

I can't tell if the gap is between two fixed parts of the window assembly, or the top part moves. 
If they are both fixed, personally I'd avoid the hassle and go with a gap filler (e.g. No More  Gaps). In the places where the gap is greater it might take a few runs,  with some drying time between, to build up enough to fill the gap well.  If painting it, leave it to cure for at least a week to help prevent  cracking. 
If the top part moves I'd suggest some flexible weather strip from the Raven range.   
If you must trim it back, the Fein looks to be your best option. A recip  saw is likely to make a bit of a mess.with less control and finesse.

----------


## Ricardito

Thanks 
The yop part moves or swings out it is the window
Close to the window is the bracket in the  obscure part not very visible so there is a 10mm gap between the window and its frame raven does not have products to cover that gap neither no gaps will work as what I am trying to do is reduce noise coming from it.
So I thought to cut the top bit flush to the sil and then replace it with another bit of timber flush to the window effectively closing the gap

----------


## Tools

I'd chisel it off. 
Tools

----------


## Ricardito

Surprisingly enough it given in whenI slid the screwdriver under the timber few nails no surprises so I'm off to the local hardware or Bunnings to look for a dressed timber profile  30x10 mm hammer in close the the window with some nails check for space and paint it

----------

